# I need a smog check help!!!



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I need to smog my car at a "TEST ONLY" anyone know a place????


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Any place will do, really. Shop around for the cheapest, as they are mostly the same. Also, make sure your timing is within specs, cause they check that. A good tune up and new plugs will also reduce your pollutant emissions. A day after I bought my car, I smogged it, and it passed just barely. Tuesday, I took it to a friends shop and they smogged it since I have gotten it up to spec, and it passed much better. So, little things make a big difference.

Smogs a bitch, thats for sure.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pump the 91 Octane gas, tune up, new air filter, and run it on the freeway for a 2-3 minutes to get the catalytic heated. A catalytic converter work best when it's super hot. And PRAY!!!!


----------

